# Nintendo Power Alternative?



## jebug29 (Sep 2, 2012)

As we all regrettably know, Nintendo Power will be closing it's offices at the end of this year, much like Nickelodeon Magazine did a few years ago (I have yet to find an alternative to it). When you get your final issue, take a moment of silence to remember it.

Now that that's said, I need an alternative. I love anticipating and reading magazines every month, especially Nintendo Power. I don't care much for Gameinformer (which I get) or my Reader's Digest magazines (which I think I didn't renew). I want a magazine awesome like Nintendo Power and Nickmag, that I would take time to read cover to cover when I got them.

Anyways, any suggestions? I know there are plenty out there (they have their own part of the magazine section for pete's sake!), but I don't know them. Also, it'd be awesome if they were mainly Nintendo based and had comics.

Thanks!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 2, 2012)

I read gameinformer just cause.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 2, 2012)

Nintendo Power was the only Nintendo magazine in the US as far as I'm aware. GameInformer is the closest you're going to get to it after December.


----------



## Resetti. (Sep 2, 2012)

**pops up**

Well, I don't know any US *Nintendo* magazine. If you know Spanish, there's a magazine called *"Nintendo Acci?n"*, which I heard It's pretty good, it even comes with a *Pok?mon* magazine. I just read *Gameinformer* when I'm on the Reset Surveillance Center and no one resets...

*SCRAM!*

**burrows back**


----------



## JabuJabule (Sep 2, 2012)

I hate Game Informer, they're so biased. -.-
I'd rather have nothing than be subscribed to them.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 2, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> I hate Game Informer, they're so biased. -.-
> I'd rather have nothing than be subscribed to them.


It's GameStop. If you slip 'em a $100, they'll promote your Indy game and give it a 9.


----------



## Brad (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm deffo gonna miss Nintendo Power, but... it died for the exact reason why i don't read Gaming Mags. Everything, and way, way, more you can read in gaming magazine is on the internet. Instantly. Just felt like putting in my $0.02


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Sep 3, 2012)

If you could read German, there's always N-Zone.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 3, 2012)

I wish NP can continue, IGN should drop online reviews so it can go on, though I doubt that will do anything. 

I dont read GI, they normally do T or M games and its definitely not as fun to read as NP.

The Nick Mag UK seems nice, its mainly about celebrities though, not much comics.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 3, 2012)

This is also happening to Nintendo Gamer Magazine over in the United Kingdom.


----------



## VillageDweller (Sep 3, 2012)

But here in the UK it doesn't matter as we have ONM, which I believe is superior.

You could always.. read ONM.. somehow. ;p


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 3, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> But here in the UK it doesn't matter as we have ONM, which I believe is superior.
> 
> You could always.. read ONM.. somehow. ;p


I buy both Official Nintendo Magazine and Nintendo Gamer, so I am very sad to see Nintendo Gamer close...


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 8, 2012)

Resetti said:


> **pops up**
> 
> Well, I don't know any US *Nintendo* magazine. If you know Spanish, there's a magazine called *"Nintendo Acci?n"*, which I heard It's pretty good, it even comes with a *Pok?mon* magazine. I just read *Gameinformer* when I'm on the Reset Surveillance Center and no one resets...
> 
> ...



oh man, i don't know how this forums went so long without someone taking this name, but kudos to you for upholding the RP that comes with it.  stick around, please.



Bacon Boy said:


> It's GameStop. If you slip 'em a $100, they'll promote your Indy game and give it a 9.



they're a company, their purpose is to sell games, in order to make money.  higher scores means higher sales, and indie titles are becoming more and more popular, since XBLA i assume.  also steam and PSN.

i can't think up a proper analogy without making it really really far out, but it can be applied to literally any business, except possibly a mom & pop store who really value their customer's loyalty, and are doing it moreso for their gain than the company's gain.


----------



## jebug29 (Sep 8, 2012)

If ONM would even ship to America, I doubt I'd subscribe to it. A lot of times there can be big differences between European and American versions of a game (like Animal Crossing), plus the differences of the release dates. It would be kind of cool though. Heh. I've been thinking about subscribing to Lootcrate.


----------

